# Zipple Bay Ice Bar



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I hear the rumor is Zipple Bay Resort on LOW is going to try have a restaurant/bar on the ice this year. Going to have some holes in the place so you can eat a burger, watch a football game, and jig 'em up at the same time. I hear it might hold around 40 people.

That would be funny to catch a burbot or northern and wrap up about 10 other lines.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

That sounds kinda cool. In recent years I know there has been quite a few vending shacks out on the ice but that would be a first of its kind. We are heading up there this weekend to fish out of Morris. Pretty pumped


----------

